# mixed grow



## EYORE (Aug 12, 2014)

Been planting autos an a freebie that said auto isn't, it's 3 ft an has been for 2 outa 4 months.I have the room to leave it in grow room till auots are done but will it veg an be good after another 3 months is the question.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes it will but it will stretch a little from losing the light ffor the period of time that you have the lights off for the autos. I would say to cut it back quite a bit and let it continue to veg, and it should be fine.


----------



## EYORE (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

